# Focal Extender Plug-in



## André Messier (Apr 7, 2009)

This Plug-in is for adding metadata about utilization of extender for lens. Also it's allow of adding metadata for effective focal lenght and aperture, if the body don't detect the extender. The metadata required a manually input.

More details on my web site :
http://www.pixelnature.net/lr/index.html


----------



## MMarz (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sorry if I misunderstand... you said it requires manual input..  I already have a Keyword for images shot using a TC, which I manually apply to appropriate images.  Other than where the information is displayed, how does this plug in differ from using a KeyWord?  Is the presence of a TC automatically detected?


----------



## André Messier (Apr 8, 2009)

MMarz said:


> ..., how does this plug in differ from using a KeyWord? Is the presence of a TC automatically detected?


 
No, sometimes camera body don't detect extender and don't place any information in EXIF. 
...Also LR and the Plug-in don't detect it.

Specific metadata fields is a much better and cleaner way to working with LR. 
Searching, filtering, Smart collection...

Is like the location fields, users of LR knows the 4 specific metadata fields for this, but many of them continue to entry the location, city, state/province and country in the keyword field. Is not the better way.

I think a specific metadata fields for extender is better.


----------



## DawMatt (May 15, 2009)

Hi Andre,

I suggest you don't use the word "donate" on your webpage when requesting payment of a specific value before you will send someone your plugin.  

Jeffrey Friedl's blog ( http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies ) contains comments from a number of people who didn't cope well when he started requesting donations, and he actually meant donation i.e. user chooses the amount and whether they contribute anything to the author.

Matt


----------



## johnbeardy (May 15, 2009)

André

Maybe you should also include focal length in 35mm in this plug-in? 

I been working on my own plug-in that includes this, and it works fine when the 35mm equivalent is calculated by LR. That means Nikon, but not Canon, where some sort of lookup table or multiplication will be needed. My plug-in is mainly about other things, and this feature would make more sense in yours. 

John


----------

